# Pamācības >  Mans pirmais projekts

## kaspich

mana, Tava, Peetera pirmaa konstrukcija - taimeris, indikators, muktivibrators, zummers uz 1 tranzistora ir pirmaa NOPIETNAA ieriice, ko pats esi uztaisiijis. un tadu - nopietnu attieksmi taa arii IR PELNIIJUSI.

1. projektam ir jaabuut normaalai sheemai. ja shemu ziime pats, lasi zemaak, ja izmanto gatavu sheemu no neta, PAARZIIMEE TO. tas paliidzees gan saprast, kaa taa straadaa, gan savediis kaartiibaa pamatlietas [lasi zemaak];
a) sheemas ieejas parasti ir kresajaa pusee, izejas - labajaa pusee, baroshanas pluss ir augspusee, miinuss - apakshaa
b) katram sheemas elementam ir UNIKAALS NUMUMRS. piemeeram, R43, C56;
elementu tipi noraadiiti. vai nu blakus detaljai, piem., Q34 BC557, vai arii atseviskjaa sarakstinjaa pie sheemas
c) mikrosheemu izvadu numeraacija, in/out/baroshanas signaalu nosaukumi noradiiti
d) celinji iet tikai 90 graadu lenkjii, neskjeerso citas detaljas [neiet taam 'cauri'], detaljas nav sakraasotas kaut kaadaas pokemonu kraasaas
e) ir pieziimes, kur fiksetas izmainjas, uzlabojumi, iisa reguleeshanas metodika

sheemas ziimeeshanai ir daudz vienkaarshu, eertu prograaminju  - gan Eagle, gan LT Spice [kur var to ariii iedarbinaat], gan citi Circuit ziimeetaaji. 

Sheema ir PAMATDOKUMENTS, peec kura jabuut skaidram visam - kas par ieriici, kaa darbojas, kaa jaaregulee, kaadas detajas izmantotas.

lielisks piemeers, kaa NEVAJAG darit, ir BLOW indikatora teema [sadalja - iesaaceejiem].
kopeejaas sheemas nav, ir viena mezgla sheema [kuru ziimeejis PILNIIGS nejeega], kurai nav noradiita ne baroshanas polaritaate [sheema uzziimeeta 'kaajaam gaisa'], nav detalju numeraacijas, nav IC izvadu numeraacijas, celinji iet cauri citiem elementiem, divdomiiga ieeju nozime [+ ieeja iisteniibaa ir sazemeejums], lietotaajam nav sajeegas, kaa tas darbojas, nav pat visu modulju sasleegshanas sheemas.. rezultaataa - nochakarets laiks, un pat padomu nevar iedot, jo katrs padoms ir aptuveni shaads - 'to 20k pretestiibu, kas tagad ir apakshaa labajaa stuurii, bet, jaunajaa sheemaa, kreisajaa augsheejaa, nodublee ar veel vienu taadu pashu..'

ceru, ka kaads ieklausiisies. citi padomi laipni gaidiiti.

----------


## Delfins

neredzu jegu likt uz gatavam shema darinatas lietas. A savu shemu i zimejis i lodejis bus retais...

PS: Man bija loti sen viena ideja, bet ta ka dzivoju laukos nebija nedz iespeja iepirkt detalas nedz notestet un pabeigt. (disenei gaisam ar atminjas chipu - ISA slota sprauzama plate ar chipu, kura ieksa ierakstita "skriejosas gaismas"  seciba/"programma"). Tagad to visu var elementari ar atmega8, ko agrak vispar par sitadam neesmu dzirdejis.

----------


## kaspich

> neredzu jegu likt uz gatavam shema darinatas lietas. A savu shemu i zimejis i lodejis bus retais...
> 
> PS: Man bija loti sen viena ideja, bet ta ka dzivoju laukos nebija nedz iespeja iepirkt detalas nedz notestet un pabeigt. (disenei gaisam ar atminjas chipu - ISA slota sprauzama plate ar chipu, kura ieksa ierakstita "skriejosas gaismas"  seciba/"programma"). Tagad to visu var elementari ar atmega8, ko agrak vispar par sitadam neesmu dzirdejis.


 nu, ja neliks peec sveshaam sheemam darinaatas lietas, sadalja 'lietotaaju izstraadajumi' saruks liidz 1..2..3 konstrukcijaam  ::

----------


## karloslv

Tieši nesen uzgāju klasiku, Horovica un Hila elektronikas mākslas pielikumu: http://opencircuitdesign.com/xcircuit/g ... schem.html

Atkārto un papildina to, ko kaspich jau minēja. Tiesa gan, angliski.

----------


## kaspich

> Tieši nesen uzgāju klasiku, Horovica un Hila elektronikas mākslas pielikumu:  * http://opencircuitdesign.com/xcircuit/g ... schem.html* 
> 
> Atkārto un papildina to, ko kaspich jau minēja. Tiesa gan, angliski.


 
perfekts links! nu, to boldaa!!!!!

----------


## karloslv

Kā arī šis: http://cxem.net/beginner/beginner9.php (gan grafiskie apzīmējumi, gan burti, vecais labais krievu standarts)

----------


## defs

Te kādai izstādei jātaisa,konkursam vai kam?Kaut kā neiebraucu  ::  
Es savu konstrukciju Nr1 pirms kādiem 30 gadiem taisīju,nez,kur palika  ::  Vairs īsti neatceros..lampu vai tranzistoru...laikam lampu pastiprinatājs uz 6п14п ar barošanu ,uzliku to visu uz finiera gabala.Un tad tranzistoru pastiprinātājs bija vēlāk nedaudz uz Mп41.

----------


## kaspich

pag, ko Tu ar to gribeeji teikt?
ka var taisiit neviizhiigi - var visu kaut kaa satiit, sheemu neziimeet, pieziimes uz aviizes malas, ar ko veelaak tualetee dibenu noslauka, visu kak nibudj?
ka var bezgaliigi cahakareet citu laiku, prasot padomu, bet nespeejot pat detaljas sanumureet, kaa to, piem., blow dara?

taada riktiga luuzera posts. sak, es pats tizlojos, un tas ir kruta. aci ceert, ja/ka kaads dara labaak, taapeec labaak buus, ja juus buusiet veel lielaaki tizlenji  :: 
atvainojos par asociaacijaam.

----------


## Delfins

vienbrīd kaspicha tekstu izlasiju kā oscilācijas.
asociācijas kā oscilācijas, vārdi birst riktīgā frekvencē  :: 

PS: es ari nesapratu topika jeegu  ::

----------


## karloslv

(te biju aizbraucis oftopikā, sorry)

----------


## Vikings

> PS: es ari nesapratu topika jeegu


 Doma ir - tiek uzskaitīti punkti, kurus svarīgi ievērot veidojot dajebkā shēmu/dokumentāciju.
Shēmu un plašu dokumentācijām vēl iesaku apkārt apzīmēt rakstlaukumu. Tajā arī iekļaut pēc iespējas vairāk info - izstrādes datums (svarīgi ja shēma ir aktīvā izstrādē un var tikt izmainīta kaut 10x dienā), izstrādājuma nosaukums, saistītie dokumenti (citu bloku rasējumi, plates, shēmas). Viennozīmīgi svarīgs ir detaļu uzskaitījums izstrādājumiem kuri tiek veidoti vairākos eksemplāros.
Plates rasējumos norādīt slāņus, kuri ir redzami bildē lai nebūtu jāputrojas. Īsāk - iekļaut pēc iespējas vairāk NODERĪGĀS informācijas lai pat pēc gada paņemot shēmu nav jāsaķ ar to, ka domā kas tas īsti ir.

----------


## kaspich

> PS: es ari nesapratu topika jeegu


 nu, palasi manu un BLOW saraksti indikatora teemaa. 99% laika es pavadiiju, bakstoties pa neskaidraam, nekorektasam, nepreciizaam un neeksisteejoshaam sheemaam. un cilveekam nav ne mazakaas sajeegas, ko vinjam piesienaas  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> Te kādai izstādei jātaisa,konkursam vai kam? Kaut kā neiebraucu,... uzliku to visu uz finiera gabala


  ::  Nē, veci! Tikai labi nodarīts darbiņš sniedz gandarījumu, un nav kauns to parādīt pilsētai un apkārtnei. Normāli, ja sīkie saka: šo ierīci vecaistēvs taisīja, skat, kā nostrādāts - _excelent_, _perfect_! 
Ir jau maketēšanas procesā visādi zirnekļi gaisā lodēti, bet gala produkts uz finiera gabala ātri vien _svalkā_ nonāks.

----------


## defs

Isegrim,man toreiz nebija nekādu iespēju,skaidrs,ka kads izmeta arā vai arī izjaucu,vairs tiešām neatceros.Es toreiz biju pusaudzis,man neviens pat testeri nepirka.Shēmu nozīmēju no kādas grāmatas,salodeju un man skanēja.Kādi datori,kādas plates....?Skaidrs,ka bija zirnekļa tīkls.Jā,un es nemaz nekaunējos,ka man bija navesnoj montaž.Šodien droš vien tas izskatītos daudz savādāk.Jākaunās vispār nav,citādi tā var neko nekad neuztaisīt.

----------


## kaspich

> Isegrim,man toreiz nebija nekādu iespēju,skaidrs,ka kads izmeta arā vai arī izjaucu,vairs tiešām neatceros.Es toreiz biju pusaudzis,man neviens pat testeri nepirka.Shēmu nozīmēju no kādas grāmatas,salodeju un man skanēja.Kādi datori,kādas plates....?Skaidrs,ka bija zirnekļa tīkls.Jā,un es nemaz nekaunējos,ka man bija navesnoj montaž.Šodien droš vien tas izskatītos daudz savādāk.Jākaunās vispār nav,citādi tā var neko nekad neuztaisīt.


 Visu cienju! protams, ka nav jaakaunaas! tas, ka taados apstaakljos uztaisiiji - lielaakaa dalja jaunaas paaudzes i klaat nekljertos. par to jau staasts! paskaties, kaadas tagad ir iespeejas! saakot ar smukaam un dajebkaadaam detaljaam, beidzot ar jaudiigiem datoriem un programmam 55 veidos, kas paliidz ziimeet shemas, teelo meerinstrumentus, vizualizee, paarbauda, un ko tik veel nedara! un, ja shaados apstaakljos nevar nozimeet sheemu.. 
arii man ir bijis taa, ka braucu ar paarismts repshiem vai vieniigo 5ciiti uz Latgaliiti, pa celjam gudroju, ko no visa vareetu meegjinaat nopirkt, un pa celjam to no kabatas chigaaneeni izvilka. taapeec man ir bisku cita latinja shajos apstaakljos  ::

----------

